# excel-datei einbinden



## mihawk (31. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!
Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich geschickt ne excel-datei in meine Seite einbinden kann? danke!


----------



## digiTAL (31. Oktober 2004)

hi,

wie stellst du dir das vor, was willst du genau mit der excel datei machen?


----------



## Sven Mintel (31. Oktober 2004)

z.B. per iFrame

```
<iframe src="pfad/zur/excel.xls"border="1"width="500"height="500"></iframe>
```


----------



## hela (31. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
ich würde eine HTML-Tabelle oder -Tabellen aus der exel-Datei machen. Die Kalkulationsprogramme der gängigen Office-Pakete (Excel, OpenOffice Calc, Lotus 123) unterstützen das mehr oder weniger gut.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (31. Oktober 2004)

Wer Tabellen mit Excel als HTML speichert, gehört erschossen.  Was Excel an CSS- und XHTML-Müll produziert ist nicht mehr feierlich.


----------



## hela (31. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Sebastian,
probier doch mal Lotus 123 oder OpenOffice Calc aus - da ist es nicht so schlimm, dass man sich gleich erschießen muss.
Und gibt es deiner Meinung nach noch andere Möglichkeiten?


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (31. Oktober 2004)

Ich habs noch nie gebraucht, von daher kann ich dazu nichts sagen. Jedoch musste ich in der Schule mal per Word als HTML gespeicherte Dokumente bereinigen. Ich hab mir irgendwann ein PHP-Script gebaut, dass alle unnützen Sachen rausfiltert. Soviel Arbeit war das, die zu bereinigen.


----------



## hela (31. Oktober 2004)

So ist es auch - deshalb ist das Thema m.E. diskussionswürdig.

Ich sehe im Augenblick auch nur die Möglichkeiten entweder die Originaldatei per iFrame oder aber als HTML-Tabelle in eine HTML-Seite einzubinden. Beim iFrame setzt man voraus, dass das OS des Betrachters etwas mit der Excel-Datei anfangen kann. Falls man diese Unsicherheit nicht eigehen will, dann bleibt also nur noch die Konvertierung in eine HTML-Tabelle und dabei entsteht halt "Müll". Aber Müll kann man auch entsorgen und wenn man so eine Konvertierung häufiger machen will, dann ist es sinnvoll diese Entsorgung zu automatisieren. Ich habe das Problem öfter gehabt (zwar schon 3 Jahre her) und habe mir damals ein Makro für "UltraEdit" geschrieben, der alle Attribute aus den Tabellen-Tags entfernt.
Aber das wollte der Fragesteller vielleicht gar nicht wissen.
... er meldet sich überhaupt nicht mehr, vielleicht har er Angst vorm Erschießen.


----------



## Sven Mintel (1. November 2004)

Man könnte auch ein kleines VBS||JS-Skript basteln, welches die Daten aus der/den Tabellen liest und je nach Bedarf gleich korrekten Tabellenkot erstellt.
Käme halt drauf an zu wissen, ob er nur die Daten anzeigen will, oder auch die Funktionalität einer Excel-Arbeitsmappe benötigt.


----------



## poohbear (9. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen,


hatte auch das Problem mit der Excel-Datei in einer Webseite und habe das nun über den Iframe (wie vorgeschlagen) gelöst, weil ich weiß, dass jeder, der die Seite aufruft, Excel hat. Nun habe ich aber das Problem, dass bei einigen Leute, die die Seite aufrufen, die Exceltabelle nicht direkt auf der Seite angezeigt wird, wie gewollt, sondern Excel ein neues Fenster öffnet und den Sheet darin aufmacht. Ist aber nicht bei allen so, bei mir ist das Sheet auf der Seite zu sehen. Ich vermute, das liegt an den Einstellungen des jeweiligen PCs, aber ich habe keine Ahnung, welche das sein könnten. Kann mir da einer helfen?

Gruß
Silke


----------



## Sven Mintel (9. Dezember 2004)

Versuche mal, statt des iFrames die Excel-Datei mittels <object> einzubinden.


----------



## poohbear (9. Dezember 2004)

Das mit dem als object hat leider auch nicht geklappt, da wird dann das Excel Fenster sogar bei mir geöffnet, wo es vorher so schön in der Seite war :-(


----------



## irena (11. Dezember 2004)

Hallo
 Ich bin relativ neu hier und sehe, dass die Frage vor längerer Zeit gestellt wurde. Diese Frage hatte mich eine zeitlang auch beschäftigt. Ich habe dann ein kleines Programm entdeckt, das Excel automatisch richtig in HTML einbindet. Ich habe die Testversion gedownloadet und die hat jedenfalls funktioniert.  Das Tool heisst exceleverywhere und näheres darüber findest du unter http://www.exceleverywhere.com. Vielleicht kannst du es mal brauchen. Ich selber habe nur die Testversion ausprobiert.
 Gruss 
 Irena


----------

